# Looking to adopt a standard poodle NYC



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Good luck on your quest... I was looking for an adult when I started looking but ended up with a full of energy puppy


----------



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks,
The idea of a puppy sounds fun and exhausting at the same time.
Im not in a rush for now so will be patient and hopefull something comes along.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

It has been an experience for sure.. Im sure i will remember these puppy days fondly down the road lOL!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Check out "Daphne" -- Connecticut Poodle Rescue. 2 yo white standard (female). 

For Adoption


----------



## EmilyK (Mar 26, 2011)

Feathersprings said:


> Good luck on your quest... I was looking for an adult when I started looking but ended up with a full of energy puppy


Same here!  

I hope you find what you're looking for. I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your pet.


----------



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

I wanted to get some feedback.
I may of found a 10 year old standard in good health.
10 years old doesnt seem too old, but my initial reaction was that the age was a little above what i planned on.
He sounds like a really good match for my female.
Any feedback would be appreciated.

Also my female is getting pretty depressed being alone.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Most standards only live 11-13 years, so 10 is pretty darned old. You could concievably be looking at frequent vet bills as the dog gets older. My last standard lived to 11, that's it. 

It would be great if you could find a 2 or 3 year old. You can also check breeders for an older puppy or young adult. They often have a few like that. Breeders are also more open to a home that has experience with standards and their hair requirements. I would email breeders in your area about a possible older puppy or young dog. Even if they don't have one, they may know of one.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I got my girl Sophie when she was 6 1/2 and had her for more than 8 years. She was a retiring breeding momma. After Sophie died in April, I got a puppy from Amandi's near Scranton, PA which is not too far from you. They have a breeding momma that they are trying to place now. Shelby is a silver standard born January 2004. See Amandi's Standard Poodles Website - AKC registered, Champion sired..


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

> Posted by *gtioroberts*:
> I wanted to get some feedback.
> I may of found a 10 year old standard in good health.
> 10 years old doesnt seem too old, but my initial reaction was that the age was a little above what i planned on.
> He sounds like a really good match for my female.


Thank you, *gtiorobertsf*, for considering a senior rescue. I encourage everyone to consider the older dogs. They still have years of love to give, whether it's two years or ten, and need homes as much as their younger counterparts. 

Have you checked out CT Poodle rescue? Daphne is gone but Winston sounds very promising.

For Adoption



> Winston is a three year old, 54 pound blue standard boy who was loved very much by his previous family who had to move out of the country on business. As smart as they come this boy would be a great dog to train as a "freestyle dance partner". Very agile and graceful, Win loves nothing more than doing an occasional spin, a jump up off of all fours or a line of backward walking...very cool to watch and not at all frustrating, amusing actually! He can run like crazy and does it so beautifully he is like watching poetry in motion. Not the dog for everyone but if you like to laugh and have an eye for beauty and a heart for a little bit of naughtiness...ask about our Winston.
> Adoption fee $500.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

You might look into the Watchung Mountain Poodle Club in NJ and the William Penn Poodle Club in PA near Philly. They both do rescue.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a listing I found on a poodlesonline web site, which lists breeders and available/upcoming litters. It seems they have some "younger adult dogs":

FIREBROOK Poodles 
Shamong, New Jersey 
Litter Announcement:
Standard puppies for sale and some younger adult dogs available for placement. Excellent bloodlines and health testing completed. Contact Nola for more informtion at [email protected] or call 609-268-5572. Also a standard litter is planned for fall.............ready around Thanksgiving 2011.


CLICK HERE for information about this breeder http://standardpoodles.org/standardpoodlebreeders/firebrook/firebrook.html

------------------------------------------------------------

Here is the link to the web site
Standard Poodles, Standard Poodle Breeders, Standard Poodle puppies, Standard Poodles for sale


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm fostering a 3-4 yr old white girl named Maisy for the Carolina Poodle Rescue. I'm in DC but can easily drive up to meet you. You can find her on Petfinder or CPR's website.

I've had her for a few weeks and can tell you a bit about her. She came to me malnourished, and as she's put on weight, she's gotten her energy back. She's well socialized, walks well on a leash, and loves to be groomed. She was found as a stray in SC but must have been someone's pet - she was spayed and clearly has some experience with living in a house. She's not a pure white; it's hard to tell because they had to completely shear her, but as her hair grows back there seem to be some cream or perhaps apricot patches. She loves attention and plays well with my two spoos. She loves tug but isn't so keen on fetch.

She's a great girl. If you're interested, PM me and we can talk more.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I know of 3 Spoo's that need homes that are in homes right now. 1 is in Maryland & these people own the dog but there are a total of 8 poodles in the home & this dog would do better with fewer dogs in the house. One of my groomer friends has a Spoo here in NC that needs a home & another groomer I believe in NC also has a foster Spoo. If interested just PM me & I will email all with your info & pass it along.


----------



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

*thanks for all the heads up*

I may of found a poodle not too far from me.
i wanted to get some opinions on him he's 7 months old
the person measured him at 18 inches so he's on the small side which works fine for me.
he has a natural tail which i kinda like.
let me know


----------



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

I went to go see the puppy and of course fell in love.
he is now home after a 2 hour ride and is getting along well with my female.
Its been many years since i had a puppy and forgot about all the energy.
My female was puzzled about him being there last night and today she is starting to guard me and my partner and parts of the house. Im thinking this is just her way of letting him know who's boss. Dont see it as a problem. He is being kenneled by himself when im not there. In part to regulate the two's interaction and the other so i dont come back to a destroyed home. LOL.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Great news that you found a Poodle for your home. 7 months though still has a little growing to do but will be on the small side. Join the club mine is 22" & a boy at 36lbs. I love his little size.


----------



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks 3 dogs,
ya he is gonna be on the small side but i think he is gonna be a good fit.
i took him out today to the park and i was surprised that he got tired before my 6 year old did.
i forget what puppies are like.
Do you know what age the puppy teeth fall out.
i had a look and look like they are adult but wanted a time frame.


----------

